# Aquarium Lighting



## kestik (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys, me again!

I'm getting myself a 20 gallon tank from someone I know tomorrow and plan on doing a fishless cycle with it beforehand. 

My question is what lighting do the LFS use to get the fishes' colors to really POP. The fish always look so vibrant and bright, almost bioluminescent! :fish9:

The new 20 gallon comes with a hood so I'm assuming I just need to grab myself some bulbs and that will do the trick. I'm tired of buying a nice bright fish in the store (Turquoise Guppies) that almost look glowing, (not to mention the royal blue tangs and clown fish, MAN they glow REALLY bright in the LFS in my area.) then when in my tank, look dull and boring!

I need some WOW lighting!!!

Thanks guys! *r2


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

try a google search .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I hate that response....

If you will be using the hood it comes with, more than likely only one bulb. Most plant specific bulbs are pretty bright. Not so sure you'll get the "pop" you're looking for but it will get you close. If you wanted to get rid of the hood and go with something not so limiting on the amount of light, you may get closer to what you want.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it depends on the amount as well as the color spectrum.I think 10,000K brings out the best in fish color,but dont help live plants as much as a 6700k.

Ive also heard that the LEDs do a great job of pulling out the colors of the fish.


----------



## kestik (Jul 5, 2011)

briane said:


> try a google search .


I have. But thanks for taking the time to state an obvious soloution on my thread, tremendously helpful.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

kestik said:


> Hey guys, me again!
> 
> I'm getting myself a 20 gallon tank from someone I know tomorrow and plan on doing a fishless cycle with it beforehand.
> 
> ...


Next time your at your LFS ask them to show you the bulbs they are using. I'm sure they it's not top secret.


----------



## kestik (Jul 5, 2011)

giddetm said:


> Next time your at your LFS ask them to show you the bulbs they are using. I'm sure they it's not top secret.


Ohh, I'm sure it is.. Haha! 
Thanks, never thought to ask:fish5:


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea my LFS store is really cool they will take people in the back and show the setups that they have going,more sales for them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Blues and white daylights (10,000K and higher) showcase greens in plants and colors in fish the best. Reds and pinks (6700K and lower) are much better for live plants but don't showcase as brightly as the higher Kelvin lamps.


----------



## kestik (Jul 5, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Blues and white daylights (10,000K and higher) showcase greens in plants and colors in fish the best. Reds and pinks (6700K and lower) are much better for live plants but don't showcase as brightly as the higher Kelvin lamps.


Yeah, the hood I ended up getting actually had a bulb in it. It is an aquariglo 15w flourecent. Not sure the kalvin rating but its very bright bluish/purple. It works very nice!
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Hagen Aqua-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Bulb 15 Watts - 18 Inches 
$7 online Promotes healthy plant growth. Ideal for freshwater and planted aquariums. Watts Length Diameter 15 18" T-8 20 24" T-8 30 36" T-8 40 48" T-8


----------

